# CWC made 1948 Double Eagle



## Machine Age Victim (Jun 5, 2022)

Great patina, barn find. I wasn't able too find out too much about this one, but is has nice peaked fenders and other rare parts. The serial number dates it to 1948 but it has a lot of prewar features, skiptooth, no seatclamp ridge, solid seatstay bridge. Original balloon tires still hold air.

$150 packing and shipping to contiguous US, payment through PayPal or Zelle


----------



## ian (Jun 8, 2022)

$200.00


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Jun 8, 2022)

ian said:


> $200.00



Ty, ND


----------

